

Getting real: From idea to implementation - saad0105050
http://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch06_From_Idea_to_Implementation.php

======
swombat
Why post a single chapter of this well known book?

~~~
saad0105050
A year ago, I used to make lots of mistakes in the earliest stage of idea
development: especially dealing with details. This chapter reminded me of
that, and I thought some people, probably beginners, might find it helpful
along their way.

